# Condensation and Humidity in Livefood tanks



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, I have tried setting up some tanks of cricket and locusts colonies (not together), but every time I have tried I have stopped after a few weeks because I get alot of humidity and condensation in the tanks and most of the livefood ends up dying. I am wanting to start setting up some cricket, locust and morioworm colonies, but before I do I wanted to know if there is a way to reduce humidity and condensation inside the tanks?

Thanks for any replies:2thumb:


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

:welcome:


----------



## phelsumafarmer (Nov 10, 2008)

*Hot and dry.*

Use mesh for locusts.


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

phelsumafarmer said:


> Use mesh for locusts.


Can I ask mesh for what? The lid?


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

I have bred locusts and crickets in the past. For the locusts I put about 6" of sand in a tank (minimum depth for adult females to get the ovipositor in to lay the eggs), a few weeks before getting the locust, and let it dry out. I used a mesh lid with a bayonet fitting (100 watt bulb) screwed to a piece of wood at one end and just fed them grass every day. Locust die quickly if it's humid or wet in the tank so just give them plenty of ventilation and let the sand dry out and they'll breed for you. Basically they thrive in very hot, dry conditions. Give them twigs/branches to perch on, too and they'll eat, bask and breed!

With regard to crickets, I had success breeding them using a soil substrate. I'd recommend giving them 2"-3" of potting soil (organic bag from garden centre) and just fed them apple, carrot, etc. I didn't supply any additional heat and, again, provided ventilation. I misted the substrate occasionally too.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok, I am not looking to breed straight away. I just wanted to keep them alive before I feed them. So should I just use a mesh lid instead of a plastic tank lid? I will be refreshing the stocks of locusts and crickets every month. Should I use a use a mesh lid then?:2thumb:


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

To the OP:
If you have humdity problems then you need more ventilation, or move the veg closer to the vents already in the tank so the humidity can escape. Move the veg away from the heat source aswell. change heat source if you can aswell, basking bulbs and ceramics heat the air up and get rid of humdity very quickly (or give humdity very quickly if theres not enough vents lol)



Alasse12 said:


> I have bred locusts and crickets in the past. For the locusts I put about 6" of sand in a tank (minimum depth for adult females to get the ovipositor in to lay the eggs), a few weeks before getting the locust, and let it dry out. I used a mesh lid with a bayonet fitting (100 watt bulb) screwed to a piece of wood at one end and just fed them grass every day. Locust die quickly if it's humid or wet in the tank so just give them plenty of ventilation and let the sand dry out and they'll breed for you. Basically they thrive in very hot, dry conditions. Give them twigs/branches to perch on, too and they'll eat, bask and breed!


how did you clean the tank? I've been trying for weeks to get my locust to breed! I currently have a mesh flooring and a pot of sand (or vermiculite) in one corner. The mesh flooring is great as all the mess falls through and can be hoovered out, but the locust just won't breed for me 

Ohwell, got a good colony of roaches going at the moment anyway


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Okay,thanks, but how could I get more ventilation in the tanks?


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> Okay,thanks, but how could I get more ventilation in the tanks?


use mesh for the lids, that will solve the problem


----------

